# Work related dreams ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hopefully everyone had a good night's sleep. 

Do others have strange (well, all mine are strange) work related dreams?
Last night's was odder than usual. (I do have the reoccurring exterior ladder falling backward dream, but I welcome that as it keeps me forever mindful of ladder safety)

The time was back painting with my first partner, a large interior. BUT I was sanding and scraping the exterior of a window by climbing out and standing on the sill, one hand holding onto the meeting rail and the other hand scraping and sanding. 

I climbed back in and told him that it would be much quicker and safer to get a ladder off the truck and set it up. He disagreed saying it was a waste of time to move ladders around to each window. 

And then the dream faded to really obscure weirdness.

I guess it must be time for fall window washing.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to dream all the time then they stopped. It's been years now without having one. 

Years ago i tried to quit smoking using the patch and slept with it on. I had the most vivid and strange dreams that night and can still remember them like it was yesterday. Maybe I should get a patch to snap me out of my dream current drought. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I get weirded out when I have work related dreams that intermingle with non work related people/places.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I seem to have them when we are really busy. Must be a stress thing.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

*Work related dreams?*

Yes. They are called nightmares.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been told that I talk about work in my sleep.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been found working in my sleep. Every now and again I get into a habit of sleepwalking. I have no idea where I'm going to end up. Might be the living room, my office, who knows.

Few years ago, my wife found me in the living room looking up at the ceiling moving my arms around. She asked what I was doing and apparently I said I was catching some drips or something. She's also found me checking out the walls in our laundry room. My eyes are wide open, but I'm definitely not aware of what's going on.

Generally, she says it's pretty easy to get me to go back to bed by just talking me into it. She used to give me a poke, but I told her that's never a good idea in terms of waking someone up who's sleep walking. You're not really conscious of what your doing or how you're going to react.

Poor dogs just follow me around watching what I'm doing. Usually goes on for a couple of weeks, then stops.

Only once have I made it to the front door, but thankfully I've never actually gone outside.


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

Sadly, I worked in my dreams a few times (sanding, brushing etc), and felt exhausted in the morning. That was when I realized I had worked long hours, doing repetitive things. Strangely, I didn't physically work in my sleep, still felt tired in the morning, like after a long work day. 

Gladly, those dreams have not returned.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Work dreams usually involve a fist fight with my boss.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Work dreams usually involve a fist fight with my boss.


THAT's not even Freudian.

I agree that work related dreams come from unresolved issues, whether it is mental stress & worry, physically overdoing, interpersonal relationships, or whatever else there can be.

I guess if anyone has dreams of working in HD selling that brand that I shan't mention, THEN it's time to see a shrink. Or maybe that just means we are trying to solve a BIG industry problem :thumbsup:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Work dreams usually involve a fist fight with my boss.


Who wins?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't think I've ever had a painting related dream but I still have dreams about teaching, especially around the beginning of the school year. Usually they involve having the school year or a school day beginning and I have absolutly nothing prepared. Not sure what that says about my personality type.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

RH, I have on good information it means you are normal.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I paint paint said:


> Who wins?


I do. But then I have a great sense of remorse and empathy afterwards. I usually wake up in tears and can barely face him the next day. Quite sad actually.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Don't think I've ever had a painting related dream but I still have dreams about teaching, especially around the beginning of the school year. Usually they involve having the school year or a school day beginning and I have absolutly nothing prepared. Not sure what that says about my personality type.


Dan,

I still have dreams of being in college and falling so far behind in my work that I just stop going to classes.

OH wait, that's not a dream, that's just reliving history while I'm sleeping :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Don't think I've ever had a painting related dream but I still have dreams about teaching, especially around the beginning of the school year. Usually they involve having the school year or a school day beginning and I have absolutly nothing prepared. Not sure what that says about my personality type.


Shades of the classic student dream where, the night before finals, you learn that you are still enrolled in a class you thought you'd dropped.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> Hopefully everyone had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Do others have strange (well, all mine are strange) work related dreams?
> Last night's was odder than usual. (I do have the reoccurring exterior ladder falling backward dream, but I welcome that as it keeps me forever mindful of ladder safety)


I've had this dream a couple times every month for several years now.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

i had a dream last night about caulking with quad on an exterior...it was cold, and wet. i wanted some new boots but wouldn't buy the ones i really wanted (sorels) because the image used on their logo was the same one used on that hd crap. lol....the boots are soooo cute though!!! i would so rock them. why do they have to have that particular animal on them?
beyond that, i don't normally dreeam but when i do, it's usually work related. never remember them for any length of time though.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> never remember them for any length of time though.


I've often wondered why or how that happens. You can wake up in the morning thinking "wow, that was a really interesting, scary or weird dream." Then mere minutes later you can actually feel it slipping away and you can barely remember anything about it anymore.

Alternatively, I can remember some dreams from when I was a little kid vividly. One of them getting me sent home from school for the day in grade 3 when my teacher said I was white as a sheet and my eyes looked like I'd seen a ghost or something. I could barely speak that day.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Hopefully everyone had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Do others have strange (well, all mine are strange) work related dreams?
> Last night's was odder than usual. (I do have the reoccurring exterior ladder falling backward dream, but I welcome that as it keeps me forever mindful of ladder safety)
> ...


Similar to the ladder dream, when I was young a had a reoccurring dream that I was in a cave trying to run out as it collapsed over me. I would wake up right as I was being buried alive, terrified (I was probably 7-8 years old at the time). Then, one time, I had the same dream but made it out just before it collapsed completely. I did not wake up and I never had the dream again.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Dan,
> 
> I still have dreams of being in college and falling so far behind in my work that I just stop going to classes.
> 
> OH wait, that's not a dream, that's just reliving history while I'm sleeping :whistling2:





Gough said:


> Shades of the classic student dream where, the night before finals, you learn that you are still enrolled in a class you thought you'd dropped.


I have this one as well, even though I graduated from college in 1974. Except my version usually involves showing up for a class I've missed for the past few weeks only to realize we are having a mid-term that day. 

As a teacher, a dream of having a class of thirty-two sixth or fourth grade kids sitting in front of you on the first day of school, and not having anything prepared, is the stuff of sudden cold sweat awakenings - trust me.

Our son was a notorious sleep walker when young. One time our daughter was having a sleep over with a group of twelve year old friends when our son, four at the time, came into the room where they all had their bags laid out and proceeded to a corner where he pulled down his pajama bottoms ready to take a pee (he was stopped in time). To say that pandemonium broke out is an understatement. Unfortunately for him, several of those girls are still friends of the family and revel in retelling that story - much to his twenty-nine year old embarrassment.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I do. But then I have a great sense of remorse and empathy afterwards. I usually wake up in tears and can barely face him the next day. Quite sad actually.


Yowza. So to recap:

1) RH is normal, and

2) CA is--how shall we say--_not_ like RH…


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've often wondered why or how that happens. You can wake up in the morning thinking "wow, that was a really interesting, scary or weird dream." Then mere minutes later you can actually feel it slipping away and you can barely remember anything about it anymore.
> 
> Alternatively, I can remember some dreams from when I was a little kid vividly. One of them getting me sent home from school for the day in grade 3 when my teacher said I was white as a sheet and my eyes looked like I'd seen a ghost or something. I could barely speak that day.


I vividly remember a dream I had when I was about 10-12. I have no idea what the dream was about. I remember laughing and waking up because I was laughing out loud. All I remember is riding a bike up some random hill and telling whomever I was with "you don't put peas in oatmeal!!" Just laughing hysterically. Still makes me smile it's so random...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I have dreams about working, I don't go to work that morning. I just can't pull those double-shifts anymore.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> I vividly remember a dream I had when I was about 10-12. I have no idea what the dream was about. I remember laughing and waking up because I was laughing out loud. All I remember is riding a bike up some random hill and telling whomever I was with "you don't put peas in oatmeal!!" Just laughing hysterically. Still makes me smile it's so random...


Lol. Can I borrow that for my sig line?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch, did you time this thread since Sunday nights are the most common time to have these looming dread/anxiety ridden dreams?

Being that we are all about to wake up to the start of a loathsome work week we are unprepared for.

(All of us except Oden, who revealed in another thread the best decision he ever made was to stop being in charge of running crews so he could leave all that crap at the door at 3pm and unwind in peace at home.)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> daArch, did you time this thread since Sunday nights are the most common time to have these looming dread/anxiety ridden dreams?
> 
> Being that we are all about to wake up to the start of a loathsome work week we are unprepared for.
> 
> (All of us except Oden, who revealed in another thread the best decision he ever made was to stop being in charge of running crews so he could leave all that crap at the door at 3pm and unwind in peace at home.)


Not all of us. Canadians get tomorrow off to feast on turkey and what not.

+ gravy.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> If I have dreams about working, I don't go to work that morning. I just can't pull those double-shifts anymore.


For a week or so, I've been searching in vain for a particukar quote by philosopher-longshoreman Eric Hoffer. It was something along the lines of, " My pension pays me for the ships that I unload in my dreams."


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I sleep very well - when I can. (Usually pain keeps me awake).

PTSD / Combat Rescue dreams about once a month. The funny thing about those is that while I'm having them, I'm aware that they're only a dream. I can recall asking myself in the dreams; "why are you dreaming this?). The Psych Dr. says it means I have a handle on things.

When I was in business, I never had dreams about work. I had a personal policy that at the end of the day when all work was done, I put it all aside. (Usually the wife and I would spend 30-45 min talking about our day and then it was over)

All that being said, I still retire early and awaken early. There are times I wake up and think of a current project and it keeps me from going to back to sleep. That sucks.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> I sleep very well - when I can. (Usually pain keeps me awake).
> 
> PTSD / Combat Rescue dreams about once a month. The funny thing about those is that while I'm having them, I'm aware that they're only a dream. I can recall asking myself in the dreams; "why are you dreaming this?). The Psych Dr. says it means I have a handle on things.
> 
> ...


I can recall having dreams in which I was aware I was dreaming. I can even remember thinking, "Enough of this sh!t.", and waking myself up. Other times I have worked hard to stay in a dream… :whistling2:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Funny, I can't remember ever having a dream about painting. I've got work on the brain about %80 of my waking hours, but somehow it doesn't invade my dreams. 

I do have some vivid ones from time to time, they seem to come in spurts. I'm more likely to dream sleeping off hours. If I'm really tired, and take a nap I'll almost always dream then. During a regular sleep night, rarely. At least that I can remember. 

Like others have said, I remember some especially vivid ones from childhood. REM state is certainly a mystery. 

I did a little research into lucid dreaming once upon a time. Seems like that would be super cool. Only managed to have one or two and the details are fuzzy. 

Always seemed like to me any mind altering chemicals like alcohol, etc before bed greatly reduce the chance of having a memorable dream.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

RH said:


> I can recall having dreams in which I was aware I was dreaming. I can even remember thinking, "Enough of this sh!t.", and waking myself up. Other times I have worked hard to stay in a dream… :whistling2:



That's the first step to lucid dreaming. Your own imaginary world if it can only be harnessed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lots of study on dreams, as one can imagine. Supposedly if you awake after one, you remember it. If you go into a deeper sleep after one, you don't remember it.

I love that stage of very light sleep where I dream and am also awake, I can control those ones better.

Like RH, I have become quite adept at waking myself up from particularly nasty ones. The other night I had one where I was dreaming that I was dreaming a bad one, so I woke myself up and found it wasn't a dream, so a woke myself for real.

I know it sounds like _*Inception*_ or even _*The Lathe of Heaven*_, but I've gotten more adept at not only controlling my awakening, but also controlling the dream. I think that if one can control the bad dreams, as prolly Wolf's doc would say, it shows one has a handle on the issue one is trying to resolve.

That ladder falling dream has evolved to a point where I let it fall until I have enough speed with still room left to go into a glide pattern. 

If you can, try to use your dreams to help figure stuff out and gain control. 

Yah, I know it's deep, but we are talking about our subconsciousness.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I never have fun in my dreams because I'm too self conscious.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> .....The other night I had one where I was dreaming that I was dreaming a bad one, so I woke myself up and found it wasn't a dream, so a woke myself for real...
> 
> 
> 
> ....Yah, I know it's deep, but we are talking about our subconsciousness.




Those are the worst. I've had a few that go beyond "wakening" twice, into three and four times. It's freaky.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> i had a dream last night about caulking with quad on an exterior...it was cold, and wet. i wanted some new boots but wouldn't buy the ones i really wanted (sorels) because the image used on their logo was the same one used on that hd crap. lol....the boots are soooo cute though!!! i would so rock them. why do they have to have that particular animal on them?
> beyond that, i don't normally dreeam but when i do, it's usually work related. never remember them for any length of time though.


Sorel Joan of Arctic. Wife loves em!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Lots of study on dreams, as one can imagine. Supposedly if you awake after one, you remember it. If you go into a deeper sleep after one, you don't remember it.
> 
> I love that stage of very light sleep where I dream and am also awake, I can control those ones better.
> 
> ...


This is an amazing state. And a highfalutin PT Word of the Day: Hypnagogia


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Lots of study on dreams, as one can imagine. Supposedly if you awake after one, you remember it. If you go into a deeper sleep after one, you don't remember it.
> 
> I love that stage of very light sleep where I dream and am also awake, I can control those ones better.
> 
> ...



Damn!! I'm outta here.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> This is an amazing state. And a highfalutin PT Word of the Day: Hypnagogia


some say I am permanent resident.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. Can I borrow that for my sig line?


Lolol!! Go for it!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Not all of us. Canadians get tomorrow off to feast on turkey and what not.
> 
> + gravy.


Gobble till ya wobble!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> This is an amazing state. And a highfalutin PT Word of the Day: *Hypnagogia*


 @DrakeB, the bar is set high at the start of this week!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Sorel Joan of Arctic. Wife loves em!


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> Gobble till ya wobble!


That brings to mind a previous PTWOTD: borborygmus.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

They are so sweet! The more I look at them (and in different colors!) The less I care about the logo.... can you guys relate? LOLOLOL


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> They are so sweet! The more I look at them (and in different colors!) The less I care about the logo.... can you guys relate? LOLOLOL


Thankfully I live in the deep South where such things don't concern me.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

That stupid dream last night has had me shopping for the "right" boots today.lol well, maybe I'll just go get my nails done and think about it a bit longer.lololololol (thought you guys could get a good chuckle out of that. And yes, I get my nails done regularly.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Spent this weekend swapping out my shorts and t-shirts drawer for heavy duck pants and sweatshirts. So yeah, snow boots are not too far out of line.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> That stupid dream last night has had me shopping for the "right" boots today.lol well, maybe I'll just go get my nails done and think about it a bit longer.lololololol (thought you guys could get a good chuckle out of that. And yes, I get my nails done regularly.



No worries. I think @ReNt A PaInTeR gets his done on a regular basis, too. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, about 35 replies before derailment.

*SLACKERS ! ! ! !*


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gough said:


> That brings to mind a previous PTWOTD: borborygmus.


I don't even know where to start deciphering that word let alone it's meaning...how on earth did it become a ptwotd? How do ya use it in context!?!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

daArch said:


> WOW, about 35 replies before derailment.
> 
> *SLACKERS ! ! ! !*


Look Dearch! A squirrel!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> I don't even know where to start deciphering that word let alone it's meaning...how on earth did it become a ptwotd? How do ya use it in context!?!


One of the PTers was posting about his gut problems and the lack of peristalsis. I think the notion came up of borborygmus being a welcome sound.


Since your stomach rarely growls just once, the plural is also important: borborygmi. 

The word itself is probably onomatopoeic.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> One of the PTers was posting about his gut problems and the lack of peristalsis. I think the notion came up of borborygmus being a welcome sound.
> 
> 
> Since your stomach rarely growls just once, the plural is also important: borborygmi.
> ...


Or you could say it's John Prine-ish. :yes:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gough said:


> One of the PTers was posting about his gut problems and the lack of peristalsis. I think the notion came up of borborygmus being a welcome sound.
> 
> 
> Since your stomach rarely growls just once, the plural is also important: borborygmi.
> ...


I must've missed class that day.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> One of the PTers was posting about his gut problems and the lack of peristalsis. I think the notion came up of borborygmus being a welcome sound.
> 
> 
> Since your stomach rarely growls just once, the plural is also important: borborygmi.
> ...


and I think luckily onomatopoeia is NOT.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Gough said:


> This is an amazing state. And a highfalutin PT Word of the Day: Hypnagogia


 We were actually trained to achieve this state. We could let the body sleep, yet the mind stayed alert. Still do it to this day. The only drawback to it is that after about 3-4 days of constantly doing it, your mind is about physically tired out. A good 5-8 hour deep sleep usually takes care of it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> That stupid dream last night has had me shopping for the "right" boots today.lol well, maybe I'll just go get my nails done and think about it a bit longer.lololololol (thought you guys could get a good chuckle out of that. And yes, I get my nails done regularly.


The boot thing has totally consumed my GF the past couple of weeks. It's amazing how much thought has to go into it. I just go to walmart and buy something that fits and is warm.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Little story about sleeping like that. 

Was on a rescue mission and got the pilot and weapons officer on board the Jolly Green. Started to draw too much enemy fire and I told them to get outta Dodge. That night, I climbed a well vegetated tree about 30' up, made myself as comfortable as possible, and put myself in that sleep state.

It was just breaking daylight and I'm still "sleeping". Get the feeling I'm being stared at. First thought was a tree viper. Nasty little bugger. Very slowly I open an eye and then the other. About 6 feet away is a monkey sitting there and staring at me. After another 10-15 minutes he turns around and leaves. Thankfully not a sound out of either one of us.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Edited by Mod.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Little story about sleeping like that.
> 
> Was on a rescue mission and got the pilot and weapons officer on board the Jolly Green. Started to draw too much enemy fire and I told them to get outta Dodge. That night, I climbed a well vegetated tree about 30' up, made myself as comfortable as possible, and put myself in that sleep state.
> 
> It was just breaking daylight and I'm still "sleeping". Get the feeling I'm being stared at. First thought was a tree viper. Nasty little bugger. Very slowly I open an eye and then the other. About 6 feet away is a monkey sitting there and staring at me. After another 10-15 minutes he turns around and leaves. Thankfully not a sound out of either one of us.


Wolfgang,

Is the Jolly Green a fixed wing aircraft that was supporting your position on the ground, or is it a helicopter that you grappled from?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Wolfgang,
> 
> Is the Jolly Green a fixed wing aircraft that was supporting your position on the ground, or is it a helicopter that you grappled from?


http://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=129


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Edited by Mod.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> http://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=129


Thanks Gough. 
I was mistaking the moniker "Jolly Green Giant" with "Puff The Magic Dragon". Which I believe was a C130 Cargo plane equipped with an enormous amount of fire power.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Quick search reveals it was a Douglas AC-47 Spooky, and not a C130.

Regardless of the aircraft involved, Wolfgang's account of that situation is pretty incredible. I mean, waking up in a tree thirty feet up facing a monkey and a viper after chasing away your only means of safety!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Quick search reveals it was a Douglas AC-47 Spooky, and not a C130.
> 
> Regardless of the aircraft involved, Wolfgang's account of that situation is pretty incredible. I mean, waking up in a tree thirty feet up facing a monkey and a viper!


Certainly you remember this?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> We were actually trained to achieve this state. We could let the body sleep, yet the mind stayed alert. Still do it to this day. The only drawback to it is that after about 3-4 days of constantly doing it, your mind is about physically tired out. A good 5-8 hour deep sleep usually takes care of it.


I watched a documentary about something similar years ago. This guy was a vet from the Vietnam war with a serious case of PTSD. He basically hadn't really slept in decades. He would lie down every night for a couple of hours, but his mind was effectively totally alert. They said his diagnosis was "Hyper awareness syndrome" or something like that.

Basically, at night he'd just get in his truck and drive around the countryside until sunrise.

I seem to remember that complete lack of mental sleep could actually result in death at some point over a prolonged period. It did something to the neurotransmitters in your brain.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Certainly you remember this?
> Peter, Paul & Mary - Puff The Magic Dragon - YouTube


I'm at a computer that won't allow the image.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I'm at a computer that won't allow the image.


just a live performance video.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> just a live performance video.


Of what? The Sound of Music, or Nannie?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Quick search reveals it was a Douglas AC-47 Spooky, and not a C130.
> 
> Regardless of the aircraft involved, Wolfgang's account of that situation is pretty incredible. I mean, waking up in a tree thirty feet up facing a monkey and a viper after chasing away your only means of safety!


 
In the beginning they were AC-47's. Towards the end they switched over to C130's. 

No viper was present, just the monkey. The viper will kill you. The monkey will get you killed. Once they start a racket of noise up in the trees, anyone on the ground first instinct is to look up.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Of what? The Sound of Music, or Nannie?


Puff the magic dragon by those peter paul and mary hippies.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Puff the magic dragon by those peter paul and mary hippies.


Veering off the dream topic for a moment more, I saw a documentary this weekend covering John Denver. It turns out, he wrote the song "Leaving On A jet Plane" which was popularized by PPM. I think i took for granted just how talented he was.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

> Veering off the dream topic for a moment more, I saw a documentary this weekend covering John Denver. It turns out, he wrote the song "Leaving On A jet Plane" which was popularized by PPM. I think i took for granted just how talented he was.


and a locall Mass boy,Paul Pena, wrote Jet Airliner,


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Veering off the dream topic for a moment more, I saw a documentary this weekend covering John Denver. It turns out, he wrote the song "Leaving On A jet Plane" which was popularized by PPM. I think i took for granted just how talented he was.


I had to borrow a car last week and they had John Denver in the CD player. He was a very under appreciated talent.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> In the beginning they were AC-47's. Towards the end they switched over to C130's.
> 
> No viper was present, just the monkey. The viper will kill you. The monkey will get you killed. Once they start a racket of noise up in the trees, anyone on the ground first instinct is to look up.


Do you believe that the media claims that the hospital in Syria that got bombed was bombed by an AC-130? Really? The only bombs i know of that are dropped from C-130 are M.O.A.B.'s and daisy cutters. If that hospital got hit by either one of those it would have been obliterated. Another case of media hype?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> @DrakeB, the bar is set high at the start of this week!


Unfortunately I've given up the dream of ever having a PT Word of the Day.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> Unfortunately I've given up the dream of ever having a PT Word of the Day.


I got one for you, (to combine this thread w/ turkeys) - pusillanimous


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Or you could say it's John Prine-ish. :yes:


John Prine is AWESOME! I got to see him at the old Front Row Theater in Cleveland YEARS ago.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't dream about work.
I get anxiety over jobs and usually cannot sleep much,especially the night before starting a new job.


I used to have a recurring dream of my entire family driving over a bridge and when we got to the highest point of the bridge, we all plunged to our deaths when the road disappeared. Once my parents divorced, that dream stopped.

Years ago I had a dream I was on a mountaintop trying to convince my dad to "Stay here!" My deceased cousin was on the other side trying to get him to go with him. I jolted straight up in bed at 1:11am. I was scared, but went back to sleep. I found out the next morning my dad had had a heart attack the night before right around that time. ( He insisted nobody be called until the morning, that tough S.O.B.)


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Only once have I made it to the front door, but thankfully I've never actually gone outside.



You really need to put some locks on the doors that require an inside key and put the key somewhere you would disturb your wife trying to get it. A couple of people here have been killed sleep walking! One walked off a deck and died from the fall and the other was shot by police for refusing to put his "weapon" down. He had picked up a piece of iron pipe somewhere and in his sleeping state was not responsive to police instruction and the police were VERY quick on the draw! I beg you to install door protections (& probably window?). It would be very cheap insurance!!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> You really need to put some locks on the doors that require an inside key and put the key somewhere you would disturb your wife trying to get it. A couple of people here have been killed sleep walking! One walked off a deck and died from the fall and the other was shot by police for refusing to put his "weapon" down. He had picked up a piece of iron pipe somewhere and in his sleeping state was not responsive to police instruction and the police were VERY quick on the draw! I beg you to install door protections (& probably window?). It would be very cheap insurance!!!


That's weird. Is sleep walking at epidemic proportions in Canada?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to sleep walk all the time. When I was about 10 or 11 I walked over to my brothers bed with him in it and took a leak. 
I almost did the same with my sister but she woke up in time to guide me to the wash room.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I don't dream about work.
> I get anxiety over jobs and usually cannot sleep much,especially the night before starting a new job.
> 
> 
> ...


And some say there are not outwordly forces.

We went on a planned vacation in Aug 2007, We saw my father before we left knowing full well it would be the last time. (When I asked him if he wanted anything, his very weak voice said, "Gin and tonic").

Anyway, Saturday morning we were playing golf up in the mountains of NH when there was like a random rainbow. Yup, you guessed it, I got the call that evening and by the timing it looks like he took his final journey on that rainbow. And he wasn't a very spiritual man. (Sometimes those forces have the last laugh :thumbup


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> You really need to put some locks on the doors that require an inside key and put the key somewhere you would disturb your wife trying to get it. A couple of people here have been killed sleep walking! One walked off a deck and died from the fall and the other was shot by police for refusing to put his "weapon" down. He had picked up a piece of iron pipe somewhere and in his sleeping state was not responsive to police instruction and the police were VERY quick on the draw! I beg you to install door protections (& probably window?). It would be very cheap insurance!!!


I'm not overly worried about it. If I opened the back patio door, the dogs exploding past me would be more than enough to wake me up. Pretty much the same with the front doors. Plus, around here we don't have a lot of cops relatively speaking and I honestly don't see them patrolling our street more than once or twice a year if that.

I'd be more likely to hurt myself tripping over something in the dark.

My next door neighbour hasn't had a key to his house since he bought it roughly 20 yrs ago. Didn't come with one and he's never bothered to change the lock.

Which is funny. Almost all of my customers have told me if I have to leave the house to get something or if they're not around when I leave for the day to just leave the door unlocked. Otherwise, they just give me a spare key and tell me which rock to hide it under.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm not overly worried about it. If I opened the back patio door, the dogs exploding past me would be more than enough to wake me up. Pretty much the same with the front doors. Plus, around here we don't have a lot of cops relatively speaking and I honestly don't see them patrolling our street more than once or twice a year if that.
> 
> I'd be more likely to hurt myself tripping over something in the dark.
> 
> ...


You can always get pajamas that instead of having cowboys and Indians on them, they'd say "Caution, I'm a sleep walker" with like reflective tape on the hems or something.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> and a locall Mass boy,*Paul Pena*, wrote Jet Airliner,


You must have seen _Genghis Blues_ then? Great story!

http://www.genghisblues.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> You must have seen _Genghis Blues_ then? Great story!
> 
> http://www.genghisblues.com


Never knew there was that film. I am just familiar with Pena when I saw him a few times in the late 60's at small party type venues - if I remember correctly his group was called Swallow. He was about my age. I was always impressed with his talents.

This is back in the days when I saw J.Giels at a similar type of setting. Boston area was a very interesting place musically back then.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Rent the DVD. Thank me later.

(Assuming it is possible to rent DVDs nowadays?)


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> Rent the DVD. Thank me later.
> 
> (Assuming it is possible to rent DVDs nowadays?)


What's a DVD?


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not a painter, by profession, I'm a paint maker and color matching artist.

During our busy season it's not uncommon for be to dream about matching colors. My gf usually gives me a nudge in the ribs when I start telling her to "add another six increments of red oxide" in my sleep.

I don't mind her waking me up, because having looping dreams about trying to remember formulas and tint machines hemorrhaging color everywhere isn't exactly restful. I frequently find myself bolting upright out of a sleep mumbling something like "2 ounces black 1 ounce lemon and 4 increments green", straining to remember the formula from my dream like I would if I lost a note-sheet while in the middle of matching a color :blink:.

Thank god it's the slow season.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> The boot thing has totally consumed my GF the past couple of weeks. It's amazing how much thought has to go into it. I just go to walmart and buy something that fits and is warm.


Oh god no! Not walmart. Or any other"mart". That'd be like trying to buy a nice pump from harbor freight.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Oh god no! Not walmart. Or any other"mart". That'd be like trying to buy a nice pump from harbor freight.


She and her Bf have been shopping for boots for a month i swear. They went to five stores this past Saturday while I was watching football. Still didn't buy anything. I think she spends a couple of hours every night shopping on line too.
The weird thing is that when she needs walking or running shoes for work she's just kinda like, "these will do.".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a terrible, nasty dream a couple of weeks ago but I just can't bring myself to post about it. It was un-behr-able.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> I had a terrible, nasty dream a couple of weeks ago but I just can't bring myself to post about it. It was un-behr-able.


Let me guess, Trump becomes president of the U.S., and you apply for a job at La Casa de Almacén?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Let me guess, Trump becomes president of the U.S., and you apply for a job at La Casa de Almacén?


No even WORSE! I wonder. If he finds out my ancestors were Irish and German moonshiners if he'll deport me?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> I had a terrible, nasty dream a couple of weeks ago but I just can't bring myself to post about it. It was un-behr-able.


Diverting topic for just a minute.I can't help it, this one is halarious. Had to go match some HD paint for a project (touch up, partial, lalala...)
I'm standing at the counter doing the "deal". Strike up a (fairly lenghty)conversation with a guy who tells me that about a week ago he came in to get a stain sample (the 8oz ones). Took it home, decided he liked it. Came back to buy a gallon or two. The kid behind the counter tells this poor soul that they don't carry or sell anything bigger. (No singles or 5's). The guy ends up buying like 20 sample sized stains so he could do his project. The gallon sizes were on the shelf....smh. he was on to a different project when i met him but how are we professionals supposed to compete with that?!?!? I don't even know how. LOLOL on the flip side, I think I found another new customer. He realized he is not a drywaller or a painter and owns a few houses.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PACman said:


> No even WORSE! I wonder. If he finds out my ancestors were Irish and German moonshiners if he'll deport me?


oh don't worry, your kin been longer here than his.

"We've been having trouble with the new comers ever since my family arrived"

-misquote of Chas Emerson Winchester


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> oh don't worry, your kin been longer here than his.
> 
> "We've been having trouble with the new comers ever since my family arrived"
> 
> -misquote of Chas Emerson Winchester


I got relates that was here 80 years before the revolutionary war.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

For awhile there, I would have dreams about posting here.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> oh don't worry, your kin been longer here than his.
> 
> "We've been having trouble with the new comers ever since my family arrived"
> 
> -misquote of Chas Emerson Winchester


You ever hear of a guy named John Pancoast? He was a very prominent merchant in the New Jersey area in the 1690's. He was a great something grandfather of mine. Considered a very important figure in the pre-colonial era.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

One time I was working for a pretty dancer painting the outside of her house and instead of saying I still have to put the primer coat on I said " I still have to put the breast coat on"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PACman said:


> You ever hear of a guy named John Pancoast? He was a very prominent merchant in the New Jersey area in the 1690's. He was a great something grandfather of mine. Considered a very important figure in the pre-colonial era.


As I said, your kin been longer here than Trump's AND Mr Pancoast prolly had trouble with the new comers , as well as the indigenous, like mine :thumbup:

But we sure beat up on the Brits and Hessians and tossed their sorry asses out :thumbup:

eh?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> As I said, your kin been longer here than Trump's AND Mr Pancoast prolly had trouble with the new comers , as well as the indigenous, like mine :thumbup:
> 
> But we sure beat up on the Brits and Hessians and tossed their sorry asses out :thumbup:
> 
> eh?


Damn limeys!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> As I said, your kin been longer here than Trump's AND Mr Pancoast prolly had trouble with the new comers , as well as the indigenous, like mine :thumbup:
> 
> But we sure beat up on the Brits and Hessians and tossed their sorry asses out :thumbup:


My mom would say that she was technically a Daughter of the American Revolution...but her family backed the wrong side, they were Tories.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I had some whacked out dreams, not nightmares, about working for ups when i was in my 20s. I worked there one summer, loading boxes into tractor trailers. Maybe because i tried so much and took the work seriously...but the process was insane. I was probably given the trucks that were horrible to load, in retrospect. Atleast i made a summer without quitting is all i can say, shift started at 12:30 am too which was messed up to get used to. 
After all my other jobs post college, i have no dreams of painting i remember...certainly no bad ones. They only occur in real life now...everyday.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Whoops, sorry for stalling the thread. I intended that i like house painting, even though it can be hectic work at times, when im done the paint jobs always look like a dream...

In regards to hectic repetitive jobs, where you wake up dreading going to work. We have all had those jobs...and it doesnt take dr phil to know, that ya dont like that job and should find another one. I have talked to friends about this...and if that dreadful feeling of going to a job persists through ones commute to work, ya gotta get out of that job, simply for ones basic health.


----------

